# Sneak Peek



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

No comment.


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

:what: interesting, this can go two ways and end up very good or absolutely terrible, 
but i like that its different lets see it finished :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Haters gonna hate. Someone needs to stand out from the rest and that's my plan


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Ahha I like them!! Different center color?

I love rear Us bumper! I want it!!


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice definitely gonna be different :thumbup: There's a Delaware water gap QW TT drive in April I think I'm going to. Is that by your neck of the woods?




andrewosky said:


> Ahha I like them!! Different center color?
> 
> I love rear Us bumper! I want it!!


I'm sure someone with nimbus gray would do a direct trade with you. It's funny how the opposite sides of the pond like each others parts.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

> I'm sure someone with nimbus gray would do a direct trade with you. It's funny how the opposite sides of the pond like each others parts.


I was just gonna type that :laugh:


Nice Rims PLAYED TT :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks guys. And I would love a euro bumper. Too much money for me right now. I think ill try to fill in the bumper and make it fit the short plate for now And FYI the pink pops a lot more in the sun. It looks way better out of the garage.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Haters gonna hate. Someone needs to stand out from the rest and that's my plan



yea, baby, stand out....like me










Or, like me. 









not hate'n. just perspective. 

cheers.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol Austin Powers ftw


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Holy Pepto Bismol Batman!! That wheel color hits the mark if you're looking to stand out.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

paullee said:


> Holy Pepto Bismol Batman!! That wheel color hits the mark if you're looking to stand out.


I thought so to


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh and Doug I'm not sure if I'll have the TT back on the insurance for that. I may wait until may when I get out of school. But if I do I'll def go.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

cant wait to seem them on! :thumbup:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

I know Guy! I want us bumper, us position and you want euro bumper, and euro headlight
it's normale!

I want agree to change mine that your, my problem it's euro plate!!My euro plate is too long for US bumper

and ot!




size of wheels?2 pecies?


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

i do recall that colour combo from a mk3 a couple years back...

Nash's "pepto" GTI


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










interested to see the completed project :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

They are 2 piece 17x8. 
And I'm liking that pink roof and mirror.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

yeah
I want more pics:thumbup:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

That is actually a really nice pink. I think overall it feels very feminine with the gray, but it's not a bad combo. It's hard to figure out what colors work well together, in particular with the gray. 

The Pinafarinas are nice though


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

idwurks said:


> That is actually a really nice pink. I think overall it feels very feminine with the gray, but it's not a bad combo. It's hard to figure out what colors work well together, in particular with the gray.
> 
> The Pinafarinas are nice though


It takes balls to drive the car already, so it's not a problem for me. 
Oh and they're Moda m2's


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

what balls?
i drive my car daily, nothing to be ashamed off.. just to be proud off!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> what balls?
> i drive my car daily, nothing to be ashamed off.. just to be proud off!


What I should have said was I'm used to the hair dresser and cute car comments, so it wont bother me:laugh:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> What I should have said was I'm used to the hair dresser and cute car comments, so it wont bother me:laugh:


If you get those comments, then you haven't given the car enough balls. :laugh:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

You could spray paint teddy bears on the damn rims and they are still going to look dope :laugh:

I can't wait to see them on the car! At least test fit them in pink, because I wanna see the color combo:thumbup:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

I hope you're low enough to pull that off. I'm always a fan of different and brightly colored wheels, but only when done properly. With 17x8's you're gonna need to be super low and stanced out to make this look good.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm on koni's perches out and the bump stops will be out this spring. As for the wheels I can't test fit them yet because I need to order adapters first. The offset is +40 so I'll be running 25mm adapters


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> I'm on koni's perches out and the bump stops will be out this spring. As for the wheels I can't test fit them yet because I need to order adapters first. The offset is +40 so I'll be running 25mm adapters


Are you FWD or Quattro? If it's quattro, final offsets of et15 will still be sunken into wheel well on the front and rears. I'm running et13 in front and et-2 in the rear with 19x8.5, so that should give you an idea of where you'll need to be, except you'll need to add an additional 12.7mm to your final offsets to compensate for your wheels only being 8" wide.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Quattro. So I need close to 40mm to be flush? I have 15 mm spacers on my fat fives and it doesn't look too far off.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Quattro. So I need close to 40mm to be flush? I have 15 mm spacers on my fat fives and it doesn't look too far off.


When I first put my LMs on, I thought I was only going to need like 10mm to be flush, but when I put on the 10mm spacer, I wasn't even close. Then when I reverse mounted the faces (added about 12mm to the offset) and added the 10mm, it was much closer, but the wheel still sat inside the fender. See if there is someone local that will let you borrow some adapters to test fit the wheels before you buy adapters. You won't be happy if you order 25mm adapters and you're still not sitting right.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'll have to try that. I just want to sit flush.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> I'll have to try that. I just want to sit flush.


Let me know if you need help figuring out your final offsets or if you need a good place for adapters, my buddy owns Adaptec Speedware.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

SoloGLI said:


> Let me know if you need help figuring out your final offsets or if you need a good place for adapters, my buddy owns Adaptec Speedware.


When I go home next I'll take a wheel off and make some measurements and take some pictures. I'll send you a pm then so you can give me some help. I don't want to waste the money for those adapters and have it not work out. They aren't cheap lol


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> When I go home next I'll take a wheel off and make some measurements and take some pictures. I'll send you a pm then so you can give me some help. I don't want to waste the money for those adapters and have it not work out. They aren't cheap lol


You won't need to do all that. It's a numbers game, which I think I've gotten relatively good at when it comes to the Quattro TT's (still trying to learn the offsets for the rear on a FWD TT). Just shoot me a PM or we can discuss in your thread.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

SoloGLI said:


> Are you FWD or Quattro? If it's quattro, final offsets of et15 will still be sunken into wheel well on the front and rears. I'm running et13 in front and et-2 in the rear with 19x8.5, so that should give you an idea of where you'll need to be, except you'll need to add an additional 12.7mm to your final offsets to compensate for your wheels only being 8" wide.


I have a FWD, and my spacer is 30mm and et is 35

whats my total offset, since im assuming they are different for the quattro and FWD since you asked him


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

SoloGLI said:


> You won't need to do all that. It's a numbers game, which I think I've gotten relatively good at when it comes to the Quattro TT's (still trying to learn the offsets for the rear on a FWD TT). Just shoot me a PM or we can discuss in your thread.


Let's just discuss it on here. I'm sure I'm not the only one who can benefit from this. What do you suggest I do?


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

To agree with solo and hopefully provide a bit of help as well: my TT is a quattro, I'm running 18x8.5s et 35, I have 15 mm spacers on all four corners. If I wanted to sit on the front tire I would prob have to bump that spacer to at least a 25. The rears even more, if needed I can take close up pics fir an example.

The wheel offset games all over the place these days haha, it's all about what your shooting to end with, but as solo said before try and borrow somones spacers or adapters before you dish out the cash and not have it sit the way you anticipated.

Good luck either way!:thumbup::thumbup::beer::thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

No one around me has 5x100>5x114 :banghead:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Mantvis said:


> I have a FWD, and my spacer is 30mm and et is 35
> 
> whats my total offset, since im assuming they are different for the quattro and FWD since you asked him


That's easy, offsets start in the positive and spacers essentially "lower" the offset, so you're final offset is et5. 



PLAYED TT said:


> Let's just discuss it on here. I'm sure I'm not the only one who can benefit from this. What do you suggest I do?


Well first, take a look at my stance and tell me how much more/less poke/tuck you want and we can go from there. That would be the best place to start.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> No one around me has 5x100>5x114 :banghead:


Go to some tuning shop around you, i bet they wouldnt mind of helping you with someone else's spacers to try 

*SoloGLI*

So FWD and quattro have the same (idk how to describe it) like starting point distance wide wheel to fender? i though that quattro or FWD has like wider rear, i just cant remember which one it it.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Mantvis said:


> Go to some tuning shop around you, i bet they wouldnt mind of helping you with someone else's spacers to try
> 
> *SoloGLI*
> 
> So FWD and quattro have the same (idk how to describe it) like starting point distance wide wheel to fender? i though that quattro or FWD has like wider rear, i just cant remember which one it it.


They are very different, but offsets don't change based on FWD or Quattro. To get the same stance that I have on my Quattro takes different offsets on a FWD. I've been talking to Ian (idwurks) a lot about FWD offsets because he has a FWD and we are trying to figure out where he needs to sit to be flush. Ben (neb) is definitely the guy to talk to about FWD offsets, because he has it down. 

The front offsets are exactly the same for both Quattro and FWD


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

So lets say i put on the same exact set up as yours on my FWD, will it look the same as yours?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

SoloGLI said:


> Well first, take a look at my stance and tell me how much more/less poke/tuck you want and we can go from there. That would be the best place to start.


 I'm stealing this from your thread for reference. 








I want to sit flush with the fenders. My ass will never be that low on coilovers. On the fronts I would say 5mm more poke and on the rear 5mm more tuck.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

^^^

Looks amazing!!! I have/had the votex rear lip, the only thing i did not like was that the muffler is just soo close to the top of the valance, so i had to lower my exhaust


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

SoloGLI said:


> They are very different, but offsets don't change based on FWD or Quattro. To get the same stance that I have on my Quattro takes different offsets on a FWD. I've been talking to Ian (idwurks) a lot about FWD offsets because he has a FWD and we are trying to figure out where he needs to sit to be flush. Ben (neb) is definitely the guy to talk to about FWD offsets, because he has it down.
> 
> The front offsets are exactly the same for both Quattro and FWD


Did I say you could talk about me? :laugh:

Yeah I am clueless as to offsets on this dang car. If I bolt up some Flik Wasps, it'll look dope though right?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

SoloGLI said:


> They are very different, but offsets don't change based on FWD or Quattro. To get the same stance that I have on my Quattro takes different offsets on a FWD. I've been talking to Ian (idwurks) a lot about FWD offsets because he has a FWD and we are trying to figure out where he needs to sit to be flush. Ben (neb) is definitely the guy to talk to about FWD offsets, because he has it down.
> 
> The front offsets are exactly the same for both Quattro and FWD



I have AWD though so I don't know much about FWD offsets. Personally for 8" width up front I would go final et of 10-15 with a small tire. In the rear you could easily get away with 0 offset. (I have final et of 10 with a 9" wheel with lots of room). 

This is 18x8 front et 20 and 18x9 rear et 10










You need to be VERY low to pull off a flush 17" wheel that doesn't look like it has a doughnut for a tire.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok so a 20mm adapter for the front should work then. I do plan on a slight stretch for the tire, nothing crazy. Just to keep the tire from rubbing the coils. I'll post a pic of where the car sits now after my classes are done for the day.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Neb said:


> I have AWD though so I don't know much about FWD offsets.


Really? I could have sworn you had FWD, my mistake.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

SoloGLI said:


> Really? I could have sworn you had FWD, my mistake.


I wish. I'd be way lower


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Ok so a 20mm adapter for the front should work then. I do plan on a slight stretch for the tire, nothing crazy. Just to keep the tire from rubbing the coils. I'll post a pic of where the car sits now after my classes are done for the day.


Well you'll want to run a decently stretched tire if you're going to be low and have the tire flush with the fender. You'll rub quite a bit otherwise.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> Well you'll want to run a decently stretched tire if you're going to be low and have the tire flush with the fender. You'll rub quite a bit otherwise.


I was thinking a 205 or a 195 with a 40 sidewall. Thoughts?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

SoloGLI said:


> Really? I could have sworn you had FWD, my mistake.


All this time. LOL


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> I was thinking a 205 or a 195 with a 40 sidewall. Thoughts?


On a 17x8, depending on how much stretch you want, either of those sizes would work, although I'd run a 45 series tire. 



idwurks said:


> All this time. LOL


I know, right??


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah 40 or 45. 
20mm front adapter and a big ole 35mm rear adapter.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yeah 40 or 45.
> 20mm front adapter and a big ole 35mm rear adapter.


I wouldn't run a 40 series tire on a 17, its gonna be pretty small, and if since you already have to be pretty low to pull those wheels off, the smaller tire may make you appear higher and actually create more wheel gap.

With the few sets of wheels I've gone through on my Jetta and my TT and all the wheels my friends have been through on their VW's and Audi's, I typically go by this rule for sidewall sizes when stretching tires. 35 series for 19's, 40 series for 18's and 45 17's. I ran a 35 series on an 18 and it looked horrible. The tire was too small and the ride really sucked, plus even though I was super low, it didn't APPEAR that low because the tire looked so small in the wheel well.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok I guess that makes sense now that you say it. Here is how the car sits now. It will be an inch lower this spring.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

You're going to need to be lower than that for those to look good IMO. Or don't run any stretch at all to fill out the fender.

For reference, here's my car with stock 17's, 45 series tire. IIRC I had maybe .5" left up front and the rears are all the way down on my H&R's. I think the perches were even out too. Lots and lots of wheel gap. if you're going to be higher than this...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah I have a little more than an inch in the front and in the rear the perches will come out and the bump stops.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Neb is right about how low you'll need to be. Check out the Gallery thread where Andrewosky, (I think that's his SN) with the Nimbus Gray and the OZ wheels, posted some new pics. He's on 17's and to pull it off, he has to tuck tires, otherwise it's going to look awkward and not low.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

SoloGLI said:


> Neb is right about how low you'll need to be. Check out the Gallery thread where Andrewosky, (I think that's his SN) with the Nimbus Gray and the OZ wheels, posted some new pics. He's on 17's and to pull it off, he has to tuck tires, otherwise it's going to look awkward and not low.


Ill look it up now


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Neb said:


> You're going to need to be lower than that for those to look good IMO. Or don't run any stretch at all to fill out the fender.
> 
> For reference, here's my car with stock 17's, 45 series tire. IIRC I had maybe .5" left up front and the rears are all the way down on my H&R's. I think the perches were even out too. Lots and lots of wheel gap. if you're going to be higher than this...


How mauch scrapping did u had to deal with?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hmm 115's? and the adapters should be more like 20 and 35mm?


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Hmm 115's? and the adapters should be more like 20 and 35mm?


That sounds about right for the adapters. I tend to forget how much more camber the fronts get when its COMPLETELY aired out.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hmm well u guess there's only one way to find out haha. As soon as I get my tax refund back, I'll order the adapters.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Mantvis said:


> How mauch scrapping did u had to deal with?


Meh, not that much. my ass was sore from clenching over every big bump though at the thought of ripping the bottom off. TT has good clearance overall..


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Neb said:


> Meh, not that much. my ass was sore from clenching over every big bump though at the thought of ripping the bottom off. TT has good clearance overall..


Surprisingly good clearance, I rarely have an issue unless I'm driving SUPER low and I get lazy and don't angle the car enough.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

SoloGLI said:


> Surprisingly good clearance, I rarely have an issue unless I'm driving SUPER low and I get lazy and don't angle the car enough.


I try to hit children but they just dive underneath


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

idwurks said:


> I try to hit children but they just dive underneath


Haha that's too funny


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

100% off topic, but I saved you by posting and viewing :laugh::laugh:

*Proof*


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Tempes_TT said:


> 100% off topic, but I saved you by posting and viewing :laugh::laugh:
> 
> *Proof*
> Haha thanks. I don't want to have any evil threads


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

haha ^ thats too funny!

how do you angle the car properly? 
If you wanna get up a steep drive way then you have the take a very big angle, so the bigger the angle the less chance to scrape?
What about speed bumps? since i got 4 of them on my schools parking lot :facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> haha ^ thats too funny!
> 
> how do you angle the car properly?
> If you wanna get up a steep drive way then you have the take a very big angle, so the bigger the angle the less chance to scrape?
> What about speed bumps? since i got 4 of them on my schools parking lot :facepalm::facepalm:


Good luch with speed bumps. I avoid parking lots with them. At H20 last year our condo was in a complex that had just put in speed bumps. Everyone scraped including me at the height in that picture. Just a slight angle will do.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

I drive sidewayzzz. :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

M-Power M3 said:


> I drive sidewayzzz. :beer:


I turn around and back over them:snowcool:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Mantvis said:


> haha ^ thats too funny!
> 
> how do you angle the car properly?
> If you wanna get up a steep drive way then you have the take a very big angle, so the bigger the angle the less chance to scrape?
> What about speed bumps? since i got 4 of them on my schools parking lot :facepalm::facepalm:


This should be pretty simple. The greater the incline/decline, the more parallel to the driveway/speedbump you need to be. You'll figure it out with experience, but basically don't ever drive straight into a driveway or over a bump. You're almost guaranteed to scrap the bumper or hit your oil pan if you do. Although I still scrap from time to time, it doesn't really bother me, mainly because it's part of the cost of being low with a daily driver. Sometimes it's just inevitable, but most times its avoidable.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Just don't drive in Philly


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> I turn around and back over them:snowcool:


How does this help? You still have to angle it.. so you may as well have gone over them facing the right direction..

I hate speedbumps. I usually scrape sideskirts going over them. Or subframe if they're really wide. There was these massive ones at the local hospital, they were as long as a car (and the full 2 lanes wide) and came to a /\ in the middle. I almost got stuck and scraped subframe when I had to turn around. lol. totally sucked.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

The ass end is higher then the front, but yeah scraping sub frame isn't fun:thumbdown:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

ok so when i see a bump or some driveway, ill just try to drift in to it with the most angle i can get! haha :laugh:

what about potholes? any stories?

the spring is getting closer and closer, so im wanna get the most info on being low before i get the coils! :thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Mantvis said:


> what about potholes? any stories?


avoid them


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

xD :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> avoid them


Or the crack of my bumper from above will appear on yours


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

gaaah... you guys are scaring me! lol Roads here in Minnesota suck! pot holes everywhere, bumps, roads are super uneven here! Im still going to do it, but I guess I just dont know how low. Im not a slammer, but I do wanna get rid of that wheel gap on either 18's or 19's...


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Chicago is the same :facepalm:

and i wanna get rid of the awful wheel gap too!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

PA sucks as well:thumbdown:


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

California's Central Coast FTW. Pot holes are minimal compared to LA and SF :beer: 

And I was able to cruise top down today too


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hush. I dont want to hear it


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Hush. I dont want to hear it


x2


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Hush. I dont want to hear it


x3 

It was super nice and sunny out today up in Minne_snow_ta. I was gunna go for a drive but by the time I went out, it was already cloudy and windy... 

I dont know whose mood changes faster, this state, or women... :banghead::banghead:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hahaha that was good. Better make sure your woman doesn't look over your shoulder


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Hahaha that was good. Better make sure your woman doesn't look over your shoulder


haha, I made sure she left before I posted :laugh::laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Smart move lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Finally on spring break this week. Thought I would line one up to see how it would look. Just waiting on the tax return to finish these up:thumbup:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

That particular pink is dope!


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Car color and wheel color looks like it will go great together! Amber reflectors on the other hand...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

idwurks said:


> That particular pink is dope!


Thanks. Its like opening a piece of bazooka bubble gum. Reminds me of my childhood:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

M-Power M3 said:


> Car color and wheel color looks like it will go great together! Amber reflectors on the other hand...


I know I know.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> I know I know.


Just get rid of the ambers. It's like a $20 mod including the cost of paint/bondo...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> Just get rid of the ambers. It's like a $20 mod including the cost of paint/bondo...


I know. I just need to get the bumper off. My ps is scratched and I have a replacement. They should be done this year hopefully


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

I think they are going to look great buddy  really nice and different which is very welcome, as controversial as my bootlid 










Charlie


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

CharlieTT said:


> as controversial as my bootlid


Thats my goal. Having a car that already stands out, stand out even more
Unfortunately they won't be getting done any time soon. My rebate check went towards a front end refresh








coming soon....
3 bar grille
shaving the head light inserts
Hella supertones
and external fog lights in the air dams


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

Adding a dash of controversy is always fun.. Here's my wagon on one of the many sets of wheels i had on it.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Gotta love being different.


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

PLAYED TT said:


> Gotta love being different.


Yes sir, it is fun. I've been around for so long... it's all i can do to keep it fresh. done pretty much everything already.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

It's hard to be original yet different. Everything's been played


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

Everything on the internet is played, but local it's few and far between. Though the "scene" around my area there are quite a bit of car enthusiasts.


----------



## TTwizted13StrtRcr (Jun 7, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Haters gonna hate. Someone needs to stand out from the rest and that's my plan


thats exactly how i feel about my your. your car should be a representation of you, not what other people feel is cool or right.

always stand up for yourself and never be afraid to show it!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I feel like this has gotten to be an motivational thread lol. Ba-na-na-na-na. Ba-na-na-na-naaaa. It's the final countdown. Hahaha


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

played tt said:


> it's hard to be original yet *not look like an idiot.*


ftfy


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

x2

There's LOTS of things that haven't been done in the TT world yet. Or have only been done once, maybe twice.. Depends if you are willing to drop the cash or not.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> Depends if you are willing to drop the cash or not.


Agreed


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

When are you gonna throw your rims on man? I think I might put mine on this weekend....Im thinking spring is here to stay:thumbup: I really hope your keepin them Pink man:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh they are staying pink. I need to get a job to pay for the tires and adapters. So give or take they will be on in like 6 or 7 weeks. (school ends in 5 weeks). I know its a long time, but I don't really have any choice


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> Nice definitely gonna be different :thumbup: There's a Delaware water gap QW TT drive in April I think I'm going to. Is that by your neck of the woods?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm real close to there. james, head over for it. let me know i am down though


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

Who are you going to use for adapters?


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

I think the wheels are cool and that its awesome you painted them pink to be different but just as a safety precaution....im totally covering my ******* when we all hang out :laugh:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

6T1 said:


> Who are you going to use for adapters?


Adaptech Speedware makes the best spacers/adapters around. My friend Matt is the owner, just tell him Alex Ross sent you over and he will take care of you.


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

SoloGLI said:


> Adaptech Speedware makes the best spacers/adapters around. My friend Matt is the owner, just tell him Alex Ross sent you over and he will take care of you.


That's what I was going to say, you can also tell him Rene sent you if you don't want to use Alex's name for whatever reason


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

6T1 said:


> That's what I was going to say, you can also tell him Rene sent you if you don't want to use Alex's name for whatever reason


LOL Matt is a personal friend, but you're more than welcome to drop Rene's name.

BTW Rene, I owe you a PM. Sorry for not getting back sooner.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

SoloGLI said:


> LOL Matt is a personal friend, but you're more than welcome to drop Rene's name.
> 
> BTW Rene, I owe you a PM. Sorry for not getting back sooner.


Or if you don't like both these guys tell him Ben sent you too haha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> i'm real close to there. james, head over for it. let me know i am down though


We'll see how things go. And by things going I mean $$$$ flow.


6T1 said:


> Who are you going to use for adapters?


 Adaptec:thumbup:


320hpBlackTT said:


> I think the wheels are cool and that its awesome you painted them pink to be different but just as a safety precaution....im totally covering my ******* when we all hang out :laugh:


hahaha If that says ass hole, no worries I'm straight 


SoloGLI said:


> Adaptech Speedware makes the best spacers/adapters around. My friend Matt is the owner, just tell him Alex Ross sent you over and he will take care of you.


Yes. I believe you steered me towards them in the last thread


SoloGLI said:


> Adaptech Speedware makes the best spacers/adapters around. My friend Matt is the owner, just tell him Alex Ross sent you over and he will take care of you.


I'll drop both your names and let you two fight over it


Neb said:


> Or if you don't like both these guys tell him Ben sent you too haha


 Make that the 3 of you can fight it out :laugh:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

hahahaha it did!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> hahahaha it did!


Hahaha I wish vortex didn't block ****, but it does make for some interesting interpretations:laugh:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

sure does!


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

SoloGLI said:


> LOL Matt is a personal friend, but you're more than welcome to drop Rene's name.
> 
> BTW Rene, I owe you a PM. Sorry for not getting back sooner.


Yeah I've been friends with Matt since his baggy jeans and Timberland days :laugh:
And no worries about the pm when ever you have time to respond. Can't wait to see the wheels on.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Hahaha I wish vortex didn't block ****, but it does make for some interesting interpretations:laugh:


Just type a period between letters and you can say things you want.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

You interested in getting rid of your Fat fives?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

idwurks said:


> You interested in getting rid of your Fat fives?


Nope sorry haha. I'm Polishing them after my new ones go on.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Small update. I ordered my adapters from motorsport tech instead of adaptec and they should be here by the end of this week! :thumbup:


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Small update. I ordered my adapters from motorsport tech instead of adaptec and they should be here by the end of this week! :thumbup:


About ruddy time 

Charlie


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

CharlieTT said:


> About ruddy time
> 
> Charlie


Tell me about it haha. I can finally see it all coming together now.


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

Can't wait to see them on dude, are you doing some other pink bits to tie in?

Charlie


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

CharlieTT said:


> Can't wait to see them on dude, are you doing some other pink bits to tie in?
> 
> Charlie


All of the stickers on my car are in pink. As far as the interior I have nothing yet. I'm not sure what to do for that.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Adapters shipped!!:heart:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Excited!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Tempes_TT said:


> Excited!


YES!:laugh:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

PLAYED TT said:


> YES!:laugh:


Hey.

This page has no pics.

Kthnx.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

It will soon! Or maybe I'll start a new thread.......:laugh:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

PLAYED TT said:


> All of the stickers on my car are in pink. As far as the interior I have nothing yet. I'm not sure what to do for that.


 I know, a giant dildo for the shifter, a pair of furry pink handcuffs hanging from the mirror and a strawberry shortcake steering wheel cover!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Audiguy84 said:


> I know, a giant dildo for the shifter, a pair of furry pink handcuffs hanging from the mirror and a strawberry shortcake steering wheel cover!


And a dead hooker in the trunk


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> And a dead hooker in the trunk


I'm offended by this as being a standing figure in the hooker community

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> I'm offended by this as being a standing figure in the hooker community
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


I'm stocking up for your return party. Dead hookers are cheaper than live hookers ya know.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> I'm stocking up for your return party. Dead hookers are cheaper than live hookers ya know.


This is true and while live hookers are more fun the dead ones are easier to track ....yay return party....apparently I'm going to have the Audi, creep van, and a Honda......I'm trading the gti for cash and a pimped out mirage which i already have sold and I have a friend who's literallly giving me her Honda for free ......lucky?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> This is true and while live hookers are more fun the dead ones are easier to track ....yay return party....apparently I'm going to have the Audi, creep van, and a Honda......I'm trading the gti for cash and a pimped out mirage which i already have sold and I have a friend who's literallly giving me her Honda for free ......lucky?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


**** you :sly:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> **** you :sly:


I'll let you ride in the van 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> I'll let you ride in the van
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Can I have free candy?


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Can I have free candy?


Anytime 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Anytime
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Count me in!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Wheels are on. Car is clean. Pics soon:thumbup:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Wheels are on. Car is clean. Pics soon:thumbup:


Ehhem...pics *NOW* ic:ic:ic:


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

Tempes_TT said:


> Ehhem...pics *NOW* ic:ic:ic:


Damn right get the fucking pics up now biiiiatch


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

CharlieTT said:


> Damn right get the fucking pics up now biiiiatch


Lol after work I will upload them!


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

:thumbup: great now im gonna be checking all day to see these rims on the tt!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

20psi now said:


> :thumbup: great now im gonna be checking all day to see these rims on the tt!


I'll start a new thread when I do. That way all the good pics are on page 1. Probably won't be till around 4ish pm est. I still have a bit of editing to do


----------



## country1911 (Apr 11, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> I'll start a new thread when I do. That way all the good pics are on page 1. Probably won't be till around 4ish pm est. I still have a bit of *editing* to do


So you're photoshopping the wheels on?? 

Just playing, I think it will actually look great. Different, thats for sure.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol just converting from RAW and touching up a blemish or two. Nothing extreme


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

HEY! I just got home from work, all excited and looking forward to seeing the photos... Its 4:24pm and I dont see _anything_! 

I demand to speak with a manager...


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Tempes_TT said:


> HEY! I just got home from work, all excited and looking forward to seeing the photos... Its 4:24pm and I dont see _anything_!
> 
> I demand to speak with a manager...


Ignore this. I just remembered you started a new thread.

You are forgiven. :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Tempes_TT said:


> Ignore this. I just remembered you started a new thread.
> 
> You are forgiven. :thumbup:


Apology accepted lol


----------

